# Fuente Ya xun 701B problema conector soldador.



## random007 (Dic 17, 2016)

Buenas a todos.

Tengo un problema con mi estación de soldar, resulta que tengo una Ya xun 701B y desde hace ya tiempo la tengo sin utilizar debido a que tuve ciertos problemas. Uno de ellos fue que un BT136 que estaba en la placa se había dañado en conjunto con un par de pistas. Luego de reemplazarlo y reconstruir las pistas al activar el soldador el mismo calentaba a su máxima potencia y el potenciómetro parecía no trabajar, desconecté el potenciómetro y deje la estación así por meses, luego de comprar un potenciómetro nuevo decidí volver a la reparación y ahora no recuerdo el orden de los cables que van conectados a este:




Adicionalmente, en un intento frustrado de hacerla funcionar desconecté los cables que van al conector hembra de 5 pines donde se conecta el soldador y ahora tampoco recuerdo el orden de los cables. He intentado en varias posiciones cada cable y la verdad no logro hacer que el soldador caliente, simplemente no responde.



Ahora, si alguien tiene esta misma estación de soldar me ayudaría muchísimo si subiera algunas fotos de como van estos cables de fabrica (tanto del potenciómetro como los del conector) para poder seguir con la detección de la falla. Es esta:



PD: El transistor que se había quemado estaba junto a un Octoacoplador MOC3023, ¿hay alguna manera de testearlo para saber si también sufrió daños? 

Mil gracias a todos los sabios que puedan ayudarme.

Enviado desde un ladrillo con enchufe.


----------



## interhaz (Dic 17, 2016)

Hola, el problema es nada mas con la conexión del cautín?


----------



## random007 (Dic 17, 2016)

En resumen son 3:

1. Como van conectados los cables del conector de cautin.

2. Como van conectados los cables del potenciometro.

3. Como se puede testear el MOC3023 que está junto al BT136 en la parte superior izquierda de la placa.

Gracias!


----------



## interhaz (Dic 17, 2016)

Si es solo eso, tiene cinco cables; hay dos y dos en un conector , y uno está solo?


----------



## random007 (Dic 17, 2016)

interhaz dijo:


> Si es solo eso, tiene cinco cables; hay dos y dos en un conector , y uno está solo?



Exactamente! posee 2 pares de cables y uno que está solo.


----------



## interhaz (Dic 17, 2016)

OJO, tenga cuidado porque los cables manejan el voltaje de la red. 
sin conectar la estacion a la red y con el cautín desconectado, mire cual cual de los cables mide con el BT (EL PIN DEL CENTRO del BT)

En los pines del cautín hay dos que miden unos diez ohmios y otros dos que miden continuidad


----------



## random007 (Dic 17, 2016)

interhaz dijo:


> OJO, tenga cuidado porque los cables manejan el voltaje de la red.
> sin conectar la estacion a la red y con el cautín desconectado, mire cual cual de los cables mide con el BT (EL PIN DEL CENTRO del BT)



Ok, haré la medición. ¿Y luego? 

Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## interhaz (Dic 17, 2016)

sin conectar mire:
Los que miden 10ohm van conectado al BT sin importar la polaridad.
 Los que miden casi cero van conectados a los otros dos, importando la polaridad( este es un sensor de temperatura)

Conecte únicamente los del sensor y prenda la estación, si no le mide la temperatura ambiente cambie la polaridad. 

cuando  esté midiendo la temperatura ambiente, desconecte la estación y termine de conectar los cables.
El que está solo es tierra.
Y listo, debe funcionar.


----------



## random007 (Dic 17, 2016)

interhaz dijo:


> sin conectar mire:
> Los que miden 10ohm van conectado al BT sin importar la polaridad.
> Los que miden casi cero van conectados a los otros dos, importando la polaridad( este es un sensor de temperatura)
> 
> ...




Ok amigo, haré las pruebas inmediatamente. Una ultima cosa, hay un conector de 3 cables que sale de la placa casi en la parte central superior, que es para conectar el potenciometro del cautin, ¿podría indicarme como van conectados estos? ¡Gracias!


----------



## interhaz (Dic 17, 2016)

Tómele una foto para mirar algo


----------



## random007 (Dic 17, 2016)

interhaz dijo:


> Tómele una foto para mirar algo









Enviado desde un ladrillo con enchufe.


----------



## interhaz (Dic 17, 2016)

Conéctelo como están en la tarjeta, el de la mitad en el centro del potenciometro.


----------



## random007 (Dic 17, 2016)

interhaz dijo:


> Conéctelo como están en la tarjeta, el de la mitad en el centro del potenciometro.



Ok, ya conecté el potenciometro como mencionas e hice medición de voltaje entre la pata 1 y la 3 y me de 3.6v cuando el switch para el cautin está encendido.



Por otro lado, hice las mediciones en el cautin y me dio los siguientes resultados:



Los de 10 ohms debe ir a la conexión del BT136 sin importar polaridad, los de 5 ohms deben ir polarizados al otro extremo del conector y el restante en el medio de ambos pares. 

¿Es así no? Porque ya hice la prueba y la verdad no calienta el cautín, probé en ambos extremos del potenciometro e inclusive en el medio y parece no calentar.

¿Que más puedo probar? Tengo la ligera impresión que el MOC3023 que está junto con el BT136 puede estar en mal estado pero no sé como probarlo.


----------



## interhaz (Dic 17, 2016)

Ese MOC3023(optoacoplador) no se como probarlo de manera sencilla.
igual puedes mirar que voltaje llega al pin 3 del bt. 
El opto lo puedes probar ahí mismo, un lado lleva una linea al pin 3 del BT que son la salida y las otras son las entradas(pin 1 y 3).
soldas esas dos lineas al tester(probador) y mira si cambia el voltaje al mover el potenciometro.

Si le marcó la temperatura ambiente?


----------



## random007 (Dic 18, 2016)

interhaz dijo:


> Ese MOC3023(optoacoplador) no se como probarlo de manera sencilla.
> igual puedes mirar que voltaje llega al pin 3 del bt.
> El opto lo puedes probar ahí mismo, un lado lleva una linea al pin 3 del BT que son la salida y las otras son las entradas(pin 1 y 3).
> soldas esas dos lineas al tester(probador) y mira si cambia el voltaje al mover el potenciometro.
> ...


He logrado solucionarlo, resultó ser el MOC3023 que estaba en corto, lo reemplace por otro y listo. Los cables tal como dijiste están funcionando perfectamente. Muchísimas gracias por tu ayuda. [emoji106] [emoji106] [emoji111] de verdad te lo agradezco mucho.



Enviado desde un ladrillo con enchufe.


----------



## interhaz (Dic 19, 2016)

Para eso es el foro. Me alegra que sirva.


----------

